# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Враджендра Кумару прабху >  Принадлежность к парампаре.

## Ivan B1agoy

Уважаемый Враджендра Кумар Прабху, добрый день.

В 7 - й главе Шримад-Бхагавад Гиты его Божественной милости Шри Шримад А.Ч. Бхактиведанты Свами Шрилы Прабхупады во 2 тексте сказано:

... (Отрывок) 

Господь хочет открыть это знание Арджуне, потому что Арджуна- его преданный и близкий друг. 
Господь уже говорил об этом в самом начале четвёртой главы и здесь Он снова подтверждает, что совершенное знание *может получить только  преданный,который принадлежит к парампаре*, ведущей начало тот самого Господа Кришны.

Ранее на форуме открывались темы на подобные вопросы, однако ответа на вопрос я не нашёл.

Если живое существо не принадлежит к парампаре может ли оно обрести совершенное знание?

Соответственно какое знание ( по уровню ) я могу приобрести читая Шримад-Бхагавад гиту не находясь в парампаре?

Что в конечном итоге определяет принадлежность к парампаре: посвящение у учителя, принадледашего к парампаре или что то ещё?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Связь с Парампарой опряеделяется двумя факторами: 1).смиренно задавать вопросы и слушать Гуру, находящегося в Парампаре, и 2). служить ему (БГ 4.34). Чтение Бхагавад-гиты - хорошее начало. Но без установления этой живой связи с Гуру ученик не будет стабилен в духовной жизни. Поэтому кроме начала должно быть и продолжение. Естественно, что для принятия Гуру нужно быть готовым к этому. Если человек пока не готов к официальному принятию Гуру, он может действовать на основе наставлений, данных Кришной в стихах 10-11 из 12й главы БГ (работай для Меня или посвяти себя получению знания).

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

> Связь с Парампарой опряеделяется двумя факторами: 1).смиренно задавать вопросы и слушать Гуру, находящегося в Парампаре, и 2). служить ему (БГ 4.34). Чтение Бхагавад-гиты - хорошее начало. Но без установления этой живой связи с Гуру ученик не будет стабилен в духовной жизни. Поэтому кроме начала должно быть и продолжение. Естественно, что для принятия Гуру нужно быть готовым к этому. Если человек пока не готов к официальному принятию Гуру, он может действовать на основе наставлений, данных Кришной в стихах 10-11 из 12й главы БГ (работай для Меня или посвяти себя получению знания).


Уважаемый Враджендра Кумар Прабху, то есть  если я правильно Вас понял, то тот кто не имеет Гуру и не принял у него посвящения,  к парампаре не относится и значит знание совершенное получить не сможет, даже читая Шримат-Бхагавад Гиту, согласно комментарию Ачарии на текст самой Шримат- Бхагавад Гиты?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Еще раз ВНИМАТЕЛЬНО перечитайте мой ответ.

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Спасибо.

----------

